# Anybody ever used a trailer...



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a camper top for my truck to set up a quick trip sleeping rig for the OBX. I am also thinking of setting up a small trailer to haul the extras. I saw a rig go by on the Ocracoke beach when I was down in October and he seemed to be doing well. Has anyone ever done this or seen it done?

Thanks,

BooBoo


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Jet Ski Trailers*

A couple of years back I saw guys pulling Jet Ski Tailers down the pole road to launch down there on the bay side somewhere. Was pretty frequent but haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

*trailers on beach*

Ive pulled a 14foot v-hull to the point with my s-10 without a problem


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Ohhhhh go ahead....*

and build that amphibious pig cooker/refridgerated dual keg box/floating boat trailer combo with 21 standup rod holders with the optional hydraulic scissor lift observation deck and haul it on the beach so we can have freshly smoked Q and suds sight fishn reds.....

I know you too well...you're not going to wait for advice from others....pave the way my good man and put a patent on it!


----------



## hockeynut1797 (Jul 3, 2006)

THATSA FUNNY!!!!:fishing: :beer:


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*I saw that same trailer*

down Delaware Bay (NJ side) last summer; only it had a portapotti too!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*tater guns!*

i think I'll add a couple of spud launchers to take the 8nbait wayyyyyyy out!    Whadda ya think bout that!


----------



## philmays (Feb 5, 2007)

I pulled a guy out on Portsmouth Island who was stuck for about 4 hours. He had pulled a camper with small tires. He got about two miles up the beach when it no longer was a trailer but more an anchor!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

my oldman used to pull one all the time when we took multiple day trips to hatty in the spring/fall. trailer was 6-6 with 22/75/14radials. the disadvantage is in the really soft stuff, a really short trailer can affect your turning radius so we would just unhook the trailer, get through thr soft stuff, and push the trailer back to the truck, hook it back up and go on. its amazing how easy it was to push the trailer in the sand at the point like that, but sure enough, it could be easily done


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*bought a top*

I bought a Leer 180 top for my Tacoma over the weekend, so now I've got to think of how to rig things up. Still thinking of a small trailer, but I've also seen a few rigs set up with a platform in the back that allows stuff to be stowed underneath. Anybody seen anything like this? 

I'm thinking of building one with roll out drawers to stow my gear in. I saw some on-line somewhere that could be bought for about $1500-$2000,  but I believe that I am more creative than that!  

I'll probably build a prototype out of wood and then look at having a final set built out of aluminum.


----------

